# Don't hesitate if you are young and want to travel



## Timothy Englert (Jan 24, 2018)

*..............Time flies fuckin' faster than you think!*.......
I am almost 64 and I was just 30 the other day. If you want to travel start planning now and leave as soon as possible. You will never be the age you are again. I was encouraged to explore when I was younger and I glad I listened.
I was 25 and hitchhiked about 50,000 miles in about 5 years 3x around the USA and Canada, England and Scotland and Europe....Squatted in Key West and the Virgin Islands...Slept under beautiful pine trees, slept with women I never dreamed I would..felt the power of the road.
When you are young travel is more vivid.
Your memories are like gold that will stay with you a lifetime.​Beware of good jobs, or dead end high paying jobs, pets, buying a house, college, kids in your 20s.....all those things you can do when you are older.
I am down to one old cat now as a commitment ,and when she goes I'm gone........I have been bike riding all my life so I'm in good pedaling shape. A bicycle odyssey no doubt.
Peace and love ::soapbox::
and here is a song to shake you and inspire you to get up and go......


----------



## roughdraft (Jan 25, 2018)

Pure truth, beautiful, hats off to you


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 9, 2018)

Love this. The road makes life vivid, it makes it real. My peace lives there. I was literally becoming a homebum with only dreams to travel. Naysayers and park kids. Hung out with some travellers, started a one night crew called ICC (inner city campers), got a road name of homebum, kissed the house pug "see ya you squished face of love" and hit the road. Some of that is nuance, but the road is hard and true. Fucking kick it!!!


----------

